# Young cross dobermann looking for a new home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Young, around 1.5 year old cross dobermann, BIG, extremely gentle, loves people, was found abandoned a few months ago and is now in a dog shelter waiting for a new home. Now vaccinated, dewormed, castrated. Wherever you are in Portugal, if you want to give him a home, we drive him there.

You can see more pictures of him here: 









You can contact me or Association Bianca on: [email protected]


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Pictures, follow or copy-paste link:

Guga (x doberman)


----------

